# February 2008: Curse of the Crimson Throne Discussion



## Malvoisin (Jan 9, 2008)

Well, I'm at it again.   

Before anything else, I should mention that I have a sort of...history...on these boards, and anyone interested in what follows should first check out the thread HERE. That's in the interest of full disclosure.

So then...Paizo will be releasing Pathfinder #7 sometime in late February. That issue will kick off the newest Adventure Path from those fine fellows, entitled 'Curse of the Crimson Throne.' The first installment is 'Edge of Anarchy'. As I understand it, this campaign will be largely urban-based, set in the city of Korvosa. As the time approaches, there will, of course be released a free, downloadable player's guide...a great resource for character creation.

So, my question...if I run this, who would be interested in playing?

That's all I want right now, no character sheets or even concepts...just names of interested persons. It's too early in the game for anything else...and I want to see who would still be willing to take a chance on me as a DM, given my past history.

As of now, I can't promise the game will even happen, this is just to test the waters. If it does happen, I can't promise how well it will go (though I will certainly give it my best), or how long it will last. But, I do commit to not disappearing on the players. If I need a break, even a long one, I will tell you so. I promise.

Let's discuss.

Thanks,
Mal


----------



## FreeXenon (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow - Conquest of Bloodsword Vale - Really enjoyed that.
I hope all is well with you and you family now.   
Welcome back!

I might be interested. =)


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 9, 2008)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Wow - Conquest of Bloodsword Vale - Really enjoyed that.
> I hope all is well with you and you family now.
> Welcome back!
> 
> I might be interested. =)



Thanks, FX, nice to see you. 

At least with Bloodsworn Vale, I was able to let you guys know that I was stopping. But it was fun while it lasted, wasn't it?

One 'maybe' on the board...it's a start!


----------



## FreeXenon (Jan 9, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> At least with Bloodsworn Vale, I was able to let you guys know that I was stopping.



That was much appreciated =)


----------



## Rhun (Jan 9, 2008)

Forgive my lack of knowledge, but is this part of the overall "Rise fo the Runelords" path? If it is, I'm already playing in a game along that path, and shouldn't get involved in another.

If it is completely different, I am interested, and am willing to give you another chance, Mal!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 9, 2008)

If you run something in six months, I want in.  But only as Ye Olde Albatross.  I can't do it now because in three weeks we will move across the Pacific back to the mainland.  But six months from now, I want in on your next game.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 9, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Forgive my lack of knowledge, but is this part of the overall "Rise fo the Runelords" path? If it is, I'm already playing in a game along that path, and shouldn't get involved in another.
> 
> If it is completely different, I am interested, and am willing to give you another chance, Mal!



Completely different! Rise of the Runelords concludes with Pathfinder #6, and Curse of the Crimson Throne is a brand new path, starting at first level with Pathfinder #7.

Glad to have you here, Rhun, thanks!


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 9, 2008)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> If you run something in six months, I want in.  But only as Ye Olde Albatross.  I can't do it now because in three weeks we will move across the Pacific back to the mainland.  But six months from now, I want in on your next game.



CB, who knows what I'll be up to in six months!

But, if there is an opportunity at that time, I'll happily reserve a spot for you!   

Out of curiosity, why only as YOA?


----------



## Voadam (Jan 9, 2008)

I used to jump into every game I could that I was interested in. Now unless other games I'm in fold I don't currently expect to be applying to any more in the near future. We'll see. I'd be willing to give you a seventh chance though if I am looking at the time.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 9, 2008)

Voadam said:
			
		

> I used to jump into every game I could that I was interested in. Now unless other games I'm in fold I don't currently expect to be applying to any more in the near future. We'll see. I'd be willing to give you a seventh chance though if I am looking at the time.



Ditto. Too many games right now.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 9, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity, why only as YOA?



Ye Olde Albatross writes _way_ better than that Malvoisin chap.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 9, 2008)

Voadam and stonegod: Thanks for weighing in! We'll just have to see how things look for you both when the time gets a bit closer.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 9, 2008)

Thumbnailed here are some interior artwork previews for CotCT from Paizo's website....just to stoke the appetite.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 9, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Completely different! Rise of the Runelords concludes with Pathfinder #6, and Curse of the Crimson Throne is a brand new path, starting at first level with Pathfinder #7.
> 
> Glad to have you here, Rhun, thanks!






Sweet, consider me interested then.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 9, 2008)

Huh.

Rhun, Voadam, and stonegod, eh?OK, I want to play too.  Dibs on cleric.

You'll all have to weigh in on whether you'll be accepting of the fact that I will shortly be in the midst of a trans-Pacific move and may have interrupted posting for the first six months.

Thoughts on that?


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 9, 2008)

My in-laws, with whom we'll be living while we get a few things (like running water and electricity) wired at our house, have dial-up internet.  I do also have an iPhone and would be able to access EN World and post from that device.

Let me know.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 9, 2008)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Huh.
> 
> Rhun, Voadam, and stonegod, eh?OK, I want to play too.  Dibs on cleric.
> 
> ...



Well, CB, my first thought is that Voadam and stonegod both indicated that they probably have too much on their plates currently to join up for this one...unless you can help me persuade them otherwise?

As far as the move, I'd have no problem with the interruptions. Heck, I'm the all-time king of interruptions, aren't I?

I'd love to have you come aboard for this.   

I'm going to be Mal for this one, though, not YOA. If that's alright with you.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 9, 2008)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> You'll all have to weigh in on whether you'll be accepting of the fact that I will shortly be in the midst of a trans-Pacific move and may have interrupted posting for the first six months.
> 
> Thoughts on that?




You know I respect you both as a DM and a Player CB... and the fact you want to play a cleric is super. I'm currently playing 4 clerics, and really don't want to play another! LOL. As far as the move, I think that is more a question for Mal, since he'd have to NPC your character when you weren't available. 

Personally, I can't even think about PC choice until Mal starts recruiting and lets us know what books will be available.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 9, 2008)

Mal it is.    It's time you picked a MUP and stuck with it, I guess.

I'll email Voadam.  stonegod, I don't control this game but it would be neat to play with you.  It's the players who make a game.


----------



## kinem (Jan 9, 2008)

Urban AP from Paizo?  I'd be interested in that.

But, I don't know ... Mal, I was never in one of your games, so you never abandoned me; but a lot of people have.  It's not something I'm inclined to forgive.  Posting a withdrawal notice is a minimal responsibility when withdrawing from a PBP game.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 9, 2008)

E-mail sent to Voadam.  I don't have stonegod's e-mail address or I'd send one to him, too.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 9, 2008)

kinem said:
			
		

> Urban AP from Paizo?  I'd be interested in that.
> 
> But, I don't know ... Mal, I was never in one of your games, so you never abandoned me; but a lot of people have.  It's not something I'm inclined to forgive.  Posting a withdrawal notice is a minimal responsibility when withdrawing from a PBP game.



kinem, I can understand your position completely. I have pledged not to withdraw unannounced again, so you can take that for whatever it's worth to you. Still, if you're reluctant to sign up for a game that I'm running, I really can't fault you for that.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 9, 2008)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> E-mail sent to Voadam.  I don't have stonegod's e-mail address or I'd send one to him, too.



I used to have stonegod's e-mail address somewhere, but I can't seem to find it now. 

Still, he's all over these boards, it shouldn't be too hard to flag him down.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 9, 2008)

In case the other two didn't do the trick, here's another preview image...this one's part of the cover to Pathfinder #7, I believe.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 9, 2008)

In fairness, I should go on record as stating that Rhun and Candienne Bacon have spots in this game waiting for them. They are players one and two, should nothing happen which causes them to change their minds.

Voadam and stonegod will also have spots in this game, should they find themselves willing and able to play. They would be players three and four, if they accept.

Let the record show that the game will likely be able to accomodate up to six PCs. I wish I could take even more, but that would cause things to become unwieldy. Thus, any other interested candidates are looking at anywhere from 2 to 4 available spots.

The above 'automatic acceptances' should not be construed as a slight against FreeXenon, kinem, or any other person who expresses interest in the game. It's just that there are certain folk around these parts with whom I share more 'history' than others...so to speak.

And, for the moment, the game is still hypothetical...although enthusiastic potential players do go a long way towards making it a future reality!

Carry on.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 10, 2008)

CB,

I reactivated an expired Yahoo e-mail address, and found stonegod's e-mail address in my contacts list there.

If you like, e-mail me at nrfc49 (at) hotmail (dot) com, and I'll share.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 10, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> CB,
> 
> I reactivated an expired Yahoo e-mail address, and found stonegod's e-mail address in my contacts list there.
> 
> If you like, e-mail me at nrfc49 (at) hotmail (dot) com, and I'll share.



Yahoo or hotmail?  I'll just go ahead and ping both addresses.  What's the harm, eh?


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 10, 2008)

Depending on what happens with a few games that I'm currently in, I would also be interested in this.


----------



## A Passing Maniac (Jan 10, 2008)

I, too, am interested in playing; I've been very impressed with Pathfinder thus far, but would relish the opportunity to play in one of the adventure paths instead of running it--though I realize the chances of my being selected are very slim. Still, can't hurt to try, eh?


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 10, 2008)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Yahoo or hotmail?  I'll just go ahead and ping both addresses.  What's the harm, eh?



The hotmail one is my real e-mail address. The yahoo one is an older, 'defunct' address that I had used to communicate with some people from these boards.

It stands to reason that someone with multiple screen aliases would use multiple e-mail addresses, does it not? 

In any case, e-mail received, reply forthcoming.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 10, 2008)

Redclaw and A Passing Maniac:

Thanks to you both for chiming in! Your interest confirms for me that we should indeed have enough people to get this game off the ground.

Although this is not an official 'recruiting' thread, it's still a good idea to watch the thread for news about how plans for the game are unfolding.

I still would welcome hearing from other interested parties as well.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 10, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> It stands to reason that someone with multiple screen aliases would use multiple e-mail addresses, does it not?



Sure it does.  I expect most folks here--with or without multiple screen aliases--probably have at least two e-mail addresses.  I know that I personally have three and at one point I think I had five.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 10, 2008)

Malvoisin, thank you for the space in your game.  Because I will be moving and because the movers come the 28th to pack us up, I would like to go ahead and work on a cleric sometime in the next two weeks so that I'm not without my books during character creation.  We've been informed that our household goods won't be available until after the end of March--this would, of course, include all my D&D books.    

If you are amenable, I could benefit from either a full-on recruitment thread, or some in-thread help from you in here, or some help from you via e-mail.  Any of the three of those would be great but if you can't swing anything, that's okay too.  I'll go ahead and work out the bare bones of a cleric and print it out to hand-carry with me during the move.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 10, 2008)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Malvoisin, thank you for the space in your game.  Because I will be moving and because the movers come the 28th to pack us up, I would like to go ahead and work on a cleric sometime in the next two weeks so that I'm not without my books during character creation.  We've been informed that our household goods won't be available until after the end of March--this would, of course, include all my D&D books.
> 
> If you are amenable, I could benefit from either a full-on recruitment thread, or some in-thread help from you in here, or some help from you via e-mail.  Any of the three of those would be great but if you can't swing anything, that's okay too.  I'll go ahead and work out the bare bones of a cleric and print it out to hand-carry with me during the move.



I'm cool with you starting to work on a cleric now, CB. I'll be glad to give you some guidelines, with the caveat that some details may be subject to change once I've got my hands on the Player's Guide and the adventure itself. 

I think I'd prefer to do this privately, via e-mail. I don't want to confuse the point of this thread, and I think it's too soon to call for full-blown recruiting (seeing how several of the posters in this thread are tentatively interested, pending their situations in a month's time).

As for tonight, I'm headed for bed, but I'll e-mail you some basics tomorrow, and we can discuss from there. Sound good?


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 10, 2008)

Sounds dandy, thanks.  It's a heck of a lot easier to make adjustments to a fleshed-out or semi fleshed-out PC than it is to come up with a whole new PC without resources.

Catch you on the flip side.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 10, 2008)

Having realized that the resolution of the images I thumbnailed wasn't very good, I just fixed them. Have another look if you like, for more clarity.

Also, I changed the name of the thread to reflect the fact that I am planning to make this game a reality, but I still think it's too early to enter full-on 'recruiting' mode. Hence, 'pre-recruiting.'


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 11, 2008)

What the heck, here's another teaser pic...and an excuse to bump up the thread.

Apparently, Korvosa has a sizable population of pseudodragons, to help keep the imp infestation under control. I think that's cool.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 11, 2008)

All the pics look cool. This should be a fun time!


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 11, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> All the pics look cool. This should be a fun time!



Absolutely!   

Rhun, I know it's early yet, but if there's a particular class/role/archetype that you're leaning towards, feel free to let me know.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 11, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Absolutely!
> 
> Rhun, I know it's early yet, but if there's a particular class/role/archetype that you're leaning towards, feel free to let me know.





It really depends on what books you are allowing as resources...any clue yet?


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 11, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> It really depends on what books you are allowing as resources...any clue yet?



Sure...we'll be taking a 'mostly kitchen sink' approach here for classes (as well as feats, spells, equipment, etc.), but a strict core-only stance for races.

Off limits books would be...anything campaign-world specific (FR, Eberron, etc.), anything psionics, Magic of Incarnum, Tome of Battle, Book of Exalted Deeds, Book of Vile Darkness.

I'll probably also turn up my nose at environment-specific stuff like Sandstorm, Frostburn, and its ilk, just because it doesn't fit well with an urban campaign.

Beyond that, I'll consider about anything, even third party. I only ask you check with me for approval on anything outside the SRD.


----------



## Leif (Jan 11, 2008)

Malvoisin, I'm DEFINITELY interested in getting in on this game, if you'll have me at all.  I don't think actual recruiting has started yet, so I don't expect an answer to that, I'm just recognizing that there is already a phenomenal demand for space in the game.  (From my little bit of experience here, that seems to be the case, to some extent at least, with many urban-type campaigns!   )  My preference for a character is a wizard, although Rhun has made me love fighters and rogues more than I thought possible.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 11, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> Malvoisin, I'm DEFINITELY interested in getting in on this game, if you'll have me at all.  I don't think actual recruiting has started yet, so I don't expect an answer to that, I'm just recognizing that there is going to be a phenomenal demand for space in the game.  (From my little bit of experience here, that seems to be the case, to some extent at least, with all urban-type campaigns!   )



Leif, I'm glad you're interested!   

Keep an eye on this thread for more info on the 'official' recruiting thread, as times goes on.

Whether there will be 'phenomenal' demand for this game...I don't know, time will tell. I hope you're right.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 11, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Beyond that, I'll consider about anything, even third party. I only ask you check with me for approval on anything outside the SRD.





Would it be 28 or 32 points buy? That could influence my decision a bit as well, because I it is hard to build a character that suffers from MAD on a 28 points buy.

I was thinking that I might be interested in playing a Duskblade, if you think that would fit. I'll have to leaf through my books this weekend and see what else I can come up with for ideas.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 11, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Would it be 28 or 32 points buy? That could influence my decision a bit as well, because I it is hard to build a character that suffers from MAD on a 28 points buy.
> 
> I was thinking that I might be interested in playing a Duskblade, if you think that would fit. I'll have to leaf through my books this weekend and see what else I can come up with for ideas.



28 point buy, of course! This game is for REAL MEN (well, except for CB), not simpering pansy boys who cry if they can't have an 18 in every stat! Power gamer! Min-maxer! Munchkin!

 

Err...just kidding. Seriously, though, I think 28 point buy will be good, considering I'm anticipating a relatively large party (6 PCs).

I don't see why a duskblade wouldn't work. I'd be okay with that if you want to go that route.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 11, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Err...just kidding. Seriously, though, I think 28 point buy will be good, considering I'm anticipating a relatively large party (6 PCs).
> 
> I don't see why a duskblade wouldn't work. I'd be okay with that if you want to go that route.





Cool. Like I said, let me take a look at my books when I get home and get a couple ideas, and I'll let you know what I'm thinking for sure.


----------



## Leif (Jan 11, 2008)

May I ask at what level you intend to start the game?  Given your opinion of "pansy-boys", I guess maybe 1st, or even 0th!     But, then, maybe you like your characters to be able to take more punishment prior to expiring?


----------



## Voadam (Jan 11, 2008)

That dragon versus gargoyle pic is pretty cool. I've been tempted to do an all power attack all the time concept for a little while lately as I've never used power attack as a PC. I'm not sure if I'd be going with a barbarian, swashbuckler, or 3rd party class route with it though.

Is this the same world as Paizo's Rise of the Runelords or a different one? The player's guide for the first one is out with details on the races, nations, and gods, though focused on the town of Sandpoint.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 11, 2008)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Sounds dandy, thanks.  It's a heck of a lot easier to make adjustments to a fleshed-out or semi fleshed-out PC than it is to come up with a whole new PC without resources.
> 
> Catch you on the flip side.




CB,

Creating a character using only core and UA stuff to start means you could use www.d20srd.org as your complete D&D rule reference for your character until you get access to your books again.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 11, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Cool. Like I said, let me take a look at my books when I get home and get a couple ideas, and I'll let you know what I'm thinking for sure.



Sounds great!


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 11, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> May I ask at what level you intend to start the game?  Given your opinion of "pansy-boys", I guess maybe 1st, or even 0th!     But, then, maybe you like your characters to be able to take more punishment prior to expiring?



Eh, don't read too much into the 'pansy boys' stuff, I was just feeling feisty. I like jerking Rhun's chain, for some reason.   

The game will start with characters at first level.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 11, 2008)

Voadam said:
			
		

> That dragon versus gargoyle pic is pretty cool. I've been tempted to do an all power attack all the time concept for a little while lately as I've never used power attack as a PC. I'm not sure if I'd be going with a barbarian, swashbuckler, or 3rd party class route with it though.
> 
> Is this the same world as Paizo's Rise of the Runelords or a different one? The player's guide for the first one is out with details on the races, nations, and gods, though focused on the town of Sandpoint.



It is the same world...it's called Golarion, the default world for Paizo's Pathfinder campaign setting. I'm falling in love with it more and more as it gets further developed. And, you are quite correct, the RotRL player's guide would be a nice place to start if anyone wants a bit of a primer on the world (although it doesn't have much to say about the city of Korvosa...you'll have to wait for this campaign's player's guide for that, presumably). It's a free download, and you can grab it RIGHT HERE if you're interested. 

Soooooooooo....this mean you're in, Voadam?


----------



## Rhun (Jan 11, 2008)

Voadam said:
			
		

> That dragon versus gargoyle pic is pretty cool. I've been tempted to do an all power attack all the time concept for a little while lately as I've never used power attack as a PC. I'm not sure if I'd be going with a barbarian, swashbuckler, or 3rd party class route with it though.




I guess I didn't realize that Sir Merrick wasn't a power attacker until you just said this. Probably a good thing; he dishes out enough damage with that glaive of his.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 11, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> It is the same world...it's called Golarion, the default world for Paizo's Pathfinder campaign setting. I'm falling in love with it more and more as it gets further developed. And, you are quite correct, the RotRL player's guide would be a nice place to start if anyone wants a bit of a primer on the world (although it doesn't have much to say about the city of Korvosa...you'll have to wait for this campaign's player's guide for that, presumably). It's a free download, and you can grab it RIGHT HERE if you're interested.
> 
> Soooooooooo....this mean you're in, Voadam?




"Every time I think I'm out, they pull me back in." I find myself reading the players guide again. Put me down.


----------



## kinem (Jan 12, 2008)

Well, it looks like I won't be resisting this one.

I'd like to play a warlock.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 12, 2008)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Creating a character using only core and UA stuff to start means you could use www.d20srd.org as your complete D&D rule reference for your character until you get access to your books again.



Yeah, but I think having to pull up yet another web page on dial-up internet access or use my (oftentimes incredibly slow-loading) iPhone is enough of a deterrent.  With slow internet access I don't think I'd want to get into having to load multiple pages to find information.  I'll be able to post short tidbit for a PC in an in-game thread but really wouldn't want to get into much else without having full-on interent access.  Amazining what an "internet baby" I have become in the last four years.    

Glad you're a yes, Voadam.  stonegod said via e-mail that he is holding off to see what his plate looks like later on.  

My PC is basically done.  I'm just pretty-fying a .doc character sheet before I submit to Mal.  Pending approval, Girri will be a 28-point buy female human Varisian cleric of Pharasma replete with Spell Focus (necromancy), the Varisian Tattoo (necromancy) feat from the RotRL Player's Guide, and a decent charisma.  She's a Varisian, born and bred in Korvosa--a street-rat gypsy fortune teller who dabbles in the occult but basically has your average heart of gold.  No, she will not be a necromancer.  She will channel positive energy.  I took Spell Focus (necromancy) because I had to take Spell Focus of one school or another to get the Varisian tattoo feat and the cleric spell list at low levels has mostly enchantment and necromancy spells.  Since she is a cleric of Pharasma and Pharasma has prophecy included in her portfolio, necromancy (ie: "spirit talking") seemed highly appropriate.  Not to mention interesting!  I took the Knowledge and Healing domains offered by Pharasma, so Girri will have maxed ranks in Knowledge (local).  She will _*not*_ be your average temple healer.  I also gave her a couple of the scarves from the equipment section of the RotRL Player's Guide.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 12, 2008)

Huzzah! Voadam, the most abandoned player of all time, gives me another shot! I won't let you down sir!   

I have updated the first post of this thread with the names of those people who have responded, in three categories. Those already accepted, those interested in playing, and those possibly interested in playing. Again, I apologize for the injustice of accepting some players during 'pre-recruiting' and not accepting others until later. Those accepted now are folks for whom, based on past disappearances, I feel strongly the need to prove myself. I hope that doesn't rub anyone the wrong way.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 12, 2008)

CB, your cleric sounds terrific! Can't wait to see Girri's full character sheet.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 12, 2008)

I have her stats and sheet totally done.  Tonight I plan to start writing what is in my head for her character background.  When I have that done too, I will e-mail both to you.


----------



## Leif (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm afraid that I may be a bit out of my depth with you guys, because I have no idea what you are talking about in quite a few of these posts tonight.  But, anyway, if I still make the cut, I'll be wanting to play just a basic bastard-sword-swinging, butt-kicking human fighter.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 12, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> I'm afraid that I may be a bit out of my depth with you guys, because I have no idea what you are talking about in quite a few of these posts tonight.  But, anyway, if I still make the cut, I'll be wanting to play just a basic bastard-sword-swinging, butt-kicking human fighter.



What's confusing you, Leif? I'd be happy to clarify if I can.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 12, 2008)

Always room for a basic bastard-sword-swinging, butt-kicking human fighter.


----------



## TRD (Jan 12, 2008)

Color me as definitely interested in this as well.

I am playing the first Rise of the Runelords campaign on here, so would be nice to roll with them both.


----------



## Leif (Jan 12, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> What's confusing you, Leif? I'd be happy to clarify if I can.



Well, for starters, what is "RotRL Player's Guide"??   

And thanks!


----------



## Leif (Jan 12, 2008)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Always room for a basic bastard-sword-swinging, butt-kicking human fighter.



That's just what I was hoping!  Of course, later on when I get a better feel for this group and game, I may want to add a wizard or rogue level as well, if that's ok with the DM, of course....


----------



## stonegod (Jan 12, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> Well, for starters, what is "RotRL Player's Guide"??
> 
> And thanks!



Rise of the Rune Lords Players guide that was linked to elsewhere. Its the first Paizo AP post-Dungeon.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 12, 2008)

TRD: Thanks for your interest! I added your name to the list of folks at the top of the thread.

Leif: I appreciate your enthusiasm, man! But still, remember the roster for the game's not set yet. It's too early for me to give you an official 'yea' or 'nay' yet...which means it's far too early to start planning a hypothetical character's class advancement. But stay tuned! And, stonegod's answer to your question is right. I recommend you (and everybody else who is interested in this game) download that guide right now and learn a bit about the campaign setting.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 12, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Rise of the Rune Lords Players guide that was linked to elsewhere. Its the first Paizo AP post-Dungeon.



Well, well....look who it is!   

I got you, man...

Your mouth is saying, 'I'm stonegod. I'm a very busy man, what with all the games and the DMing and the judging and what-not. I just don't know if I can make room in my very busy schedule for this game.'

But your heart...your HEART man! It's saying, 'There's no possible way I can turn this down. I just...can't...resist! Even now, I can't stop myself from answering questions about confusing abbreviations!'

The crowd's chanting your name, brother.

_stonegod....stonegod....stonegod....stonegod...._


----------



## Leif (Jan 12, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Leif: I appreciate your enthusiasm, man! But still, remember the roster for the game's not set yet. It's too early for me to give you an official 'yea' or 'nay' yet...which means it's far too early to start planning a hypothetical character's class advancement. But stay tuned! And, stonegod's answer to your question is right. I recommend you (and everybody else who is interested in this game) download that guide right now and learn a bit about the campaign setting.



okokok, wasn't trying to get ahead of myself (or you either) just typing my thoughts.

BTW, thanks, stonegod.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 12, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> But your heart...your HEART man! It's saying, 'There's no possible way I can turn this down. I just...can't...resist! Even now, I can't stop myself from answering questions about confusing abbreviations!'



I just a nice guy.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 13, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> I just a nice guy.



Well, I can't argue with that.

All right, enough badgering....for now.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 14, 2008)

*Rhun, Voadam:*

With CB's cleric of Pharasm already on the books, I wonder if the two of you might also be able to get characters completed (or at least conceptually nailed down) prior to the posting of an official recruiting thread for this game. My reasoning is that it would make it easier for the other prospective players to submit characters that are in line with a well-balanced party.

I'm likely to create such a recruiting thread in early February, so that leaves plenty of time to put something together. What say you?


----------



## Legildur (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey Mal,

Welcome back and it looks like you have picked an interesting adventure path.

If there is room, I'd be happy to play as well.  I would have been just as happy had your Savage Tide game resurrected!

The thing is, I don't have an actual character idea, as I'd rather just fill the gaps as needed, depending on who else is accepted.

Legildur


----------



## stonegod (Jan 14, 2008)

You know what would be a fun concept... if someone like me were to play in this game... 

A Hellknight. Perhaps an ex-Hellknight, or someone not so happy about how things in Kosorva are going since the death of their God-King. Someone that feels the tug of tradition to help in the chaos of the latest King's death, but may not be a whole-hearted supporter of the Queen. You know, someone like (in the sense of exactly like since he didn't get that much play) Coldan?

... that is if I was playing. Which I haven't committed to yet. Really.

I'll get back to you when my committee to explore the possibility of forming a committee to actually decide to be in this game gets back to me.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 14, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> With CB's cleric of Pharasm already on the books, I wonder if the two of you might also be able to get characters completed (or at least conceptually nailed down) prior to the posting of an official recruiting thread for this game. My reasoning is that it would make it easier for the other prospective players to submit characters that are in line with a well-balanced party.
> 
> I'm likely to create such a recruiting thread in early February, so that leaves plenty of time to put something together. What say you?




Pharasma, huh? That is an interesting choice. Good domain selection, though. Played by CB, it should be an exceptional character.

I've actuall spent a little time putting together the mechanics of my PC today. I'm definitely going to do a Duskblade....just trying to decide how to spend my feats.  I'm torn between a Greatsword wielder, or going the exotic weapon route and picking up a Heavy Poleaxe.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 14, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> You know what would be a fun concept... if someone like me were to play in this game...
> 
> A Hellknight. Perhaps an ex-Hellknight, or someone not so happy about how things in Kosorva are going since the death of their God-King. Someone that feels the tug of tradition to help in the chaos of the latest King's death, but may not be a whole-hearted supporter of the Queen. You know, someone like (in the sense of exactly like since he didn't get that much play) Coldan?
> 
> ...



stonegod, if your focus group comes back with a favorable recommendation, please tell the consultants to the committee members that I would be more than happy to see Coldan back in action as a participant in this game.   

...hypothetically speaking, of course.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 14, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> *Rhun, Voadam:*
> 
> With CB's cleric of Pharasm already on the books, I wonder if the two of you might also be able to get characters completed (or at least conceptually nailed down) prior to the posting of an official recruiting thread for this game. My reasoning is that it would make it easier for the other prospective players to submit characters that are in line with a well-balanced party.
> 
> I'm likely to create such a recruiting thread in early February, so that leaves plenty of time to put something together. What say you?




Two concepts are pulling at me right now.

1 paragon dwarf (UA). The dwarves in the setting have strong trade connections to the city from controlling the flow of goods from the shoanti.  Being a weapon smith who has maxed out sense motive for handling business and politics (I was surprised that is on their skill list but it can work well) but who of course wields a two handed axe that a similarly sized human couldn't wield outside of anime. And playing a dwarf's dwarf could be fun.

2 Human swashbuckler (CW). A noble Chelaxian from a minor house of Korvosa. Maxed social skills and tumble. This would be a "face" character also trained as a duelist. Could get into politics stuff easily.

So either heavy armor and tough with a great axe, or dextrous in light armor with a rapier. Either way I'm planning to go all power attack all the time.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 14, 2008)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Hey Mal,
> 
> Welcome back and it looks like you have picked an interesting adventure path.
> 
> ...



Legildur!   

Well, we have Rhun, we have Voadam, we (might) have stonegod...

How I can not accept you as well, and thusly recreate the 'core four' group of players from the Savage Tide? Indeed, I had hoped you would pop up here and express interest! With the four of you plus Canadienne Bacon, we have a truly outstanding player base, with only one slot left to fill.

As for a character idea, let's get you started, shall we? We have so far...

Canadienne Bacon...Girri, Varisian Cleric of Pharasma
Rhun...Gadeann Fayne, Shoanti Duskblade
Voadam...expressed interest in a power attacking character...perhaps paragon dwarf or swashbuckler
stonegod(maybe)...Coldan, Korvosan Knight (ex-Hellknight)

So, if those ideas all hold, it's a melee heavy group. I'd say the last two spots should be a skill monkey/face-type character, and a dedicated arcane caster.

Either of those two roles float your boat?

edit: Voadam's latest post got in just ahead of me! Clearly, if he goes with his second option, the 'face' part would be taken care of...


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 14, 2008)

Voadam, either of your concepts would be great. I really like them both.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 14, 2008)

Rhun, you have an interesting take on your duskblade. Usually, I think of duskblades as more of the 'sword and board' type, so having yours use a two-handed weapon should be pretty cool.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 14, 2008)

*Current Build - Subject to Change (of course)*

*Gadeann Fayne *
_Neutral Good Human Male Duskblade 1_
_XPs: 0_

[sblock=Experience History]
Starting XPs: 0
[/sblock]

*Age:* 20
*Gender:* Male
*Height:* 6' 4"
*Weight:* 195lb
*Eyes:* 1 green, 1 grey
*Hair:* Copper
*Skin:* Ruddy

*STR:* 16 [+3] (10 points) 
*DEX:* 14 [+2] (6 points)
*CON:* 14 [+2] (6 points)
*INT:* 14 [+2] (6 points)
*WIS:* 08 [-1] (0 points)
*CHA:* 08 [-1] (0 points)
_28 point buy_

*HP: 10*
*Armor Class:* 16 (10 base + 4 armor + 2 dex)
- Flat-footed AC: 14
- Touch AC: 12
*Initiative:* +2
*BAB:* +1
*Atttack:*
- Heavy Poleaxe +5 (2d6+4/x3; 10' reach)
- Dogslicer +4 (1d6+3/19-20)
- Spiked Gauntlet (1d4+3,x2)

*Speed:* 30’

*FORT:* +4 (2 base + 2 con)
*REFL:* +2 (0 base + 2 dex)
*WILL:* +1 (2 base - 1 wis)

*Abilities:* 
- _Human Bonus Feat_
- _Human Bonus Skill Points_
- _Bonus Feats_
- _Arcane Attunement: 5/day (dancing lights, detect magic, flare, ghost sound, read magic)_
- _Armored Mage: Light_

*Feats:*
1st Level
- _Exotic Weapon Proficiency: Heavy Poleaxe_
- _Weapon Focus: Heavy Poleaxe_
- (Bonus Regional Feat, assuming I get background updated to show knowledge of the setting)

*Skills:*
- _Climb +4 (1 rank, +3 str)_
- _Concentration +6 (4 ranks, +2 str)_
- _Decipher Script +3 (1 rank, +2 int)_
- _Jump +4 (1 rank, +3 str)_
- _Knowledge: Arcana +4 (2 ranks, +2 int)_
- _Perform: Oratory, storytelling +3(4 ranks, -1 cha)_
- _Ride +4 (2 ranks, +2 dex)_
- _Sense Motive +3 (4 ranks, -1 wis)_
- _Spellcraft +5 (3 ranks, +2 int)_
- _Swim +5 (2 ranks, +3 str)_

*Languages:*
- _Common_
- _Shoanti_
- _Elven_
- _Goblin_

*Spells Known*
- _Level 0: Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Ray of Frost, Touch of Fatigue_
- _Level 1: Shocking Grasp, Color Spray_

*Equipment:*
*Armor & Shield*
- Chain Shirt (100gp, 10lb)

*Melee weapons*
- Heavy Poleaxe (20gp, 15lb)
- Dogslicer (8gp, 1lb)
- Spiked Gauntlet (5gp, 1lb)

*Ranged weapons*
- 

*Equipment*
- Backpack (2gp, 2lb)
----- Bedroll (1sp, 5lb)
----- Trail rations, 5 days (25sp, 5lb)
----- 2 sacks (2cp, 1lb)
----- Whetstone (2cp, 1lb)
- Beltpouch (1gp, 0.5lb)
----- Flint & steel (1gp, -)
----- Flask, whiskey (3cp, 1.5lb)
- Spell Component Pouch (5gp, 2lb)
- Waterskin (1gp, 4lb)
- Traveler's outfit (1gp, worn)

*Other Goods & Gear*
- 

Weight Carried: 
Remaining money:



*Description*
Gadeann is not an attractive man by any means. He is tall and lanky, and though strong of arm he is not nearly so broad as most those of Shoanti blood. Unlike most of his kin, he wears his stringy, greasy copper-colored hair long, further alienating himself from those of his tribe; it is no wonder then that the man is an outcast. His face is unattractive, and he had two mismatched eyes: one green, and one grey. Gadeann doesn't dress well, either: generally his garb consists of roughspun wools, leather, and bits and pieces of armor for protection.





*Personality*
Gadeann is stern, hard, and aloof. He is not a social person, being quiet and withdrawn. When he does feel the need to speak, he is succinct and direct. (In Progress)


*Background - In Progress*
Born into the reclusive Sklar-Quah, Gadeann never really fit in with his people. (In Progress)

*Combat*
Gadeann prefers to use his poleaxe, striking from outside of his opponent's effective range. He bears a spiked gauntlet for when they come near, and has some offensive magics that are useful in combat as well. Finally, he bears a dogslicer, claimed as a prize from a goblin he once cut down.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 14, 2008)

Well, since Rhun has thrown down the gauntlet (and since CB has already seen these as well), I may as well share the character creation guidelines for the game, in case anyone else wants to get started...
------------------------------------------------------
1. Race: I'd prefer to stick to core races only. If you're just _dying_ to play something weirder, I suppose we could discuss it. But I'll probably say no.

2. Classes/Feats/Spells/Equipment: I'm open to some departure from the beaten path here, with most options from WotC's splatbooks likely to be approved. I will consider material from third-party sources as well. I'd appreciate it if you ask me specifically for approval about anything you're interested in that isn't found in the SRD. (However, the following sources are off-limits: All Forgotten Realms, Eberron, or other campaign world-specific books; All psionics books; Magic of Incarnum; Tome of Battle (Book of 9 Swords); Book of Exalted Deeds; Book of Vile Darkness).

Also, please be aware that for future multi-classing considerations, there will be a limit of three classes total for a character...and only one of those three may be a Prestige Class. 

3. Deity/Domains (if relevant): I assume everyone has access to the list of Golarion deities and domains found in the Rise of the Runelords player's guide. If I am mistaken, just let me know, and I'll provide it here. With the exception of Desna, none of the deities have been fleshed out further than those bare bones details. You can choose any of the non-evil deities on that list, but some make more sense than others for an urban-centered game, IMO. As an FYI, I believe Abadar is on the slate for a full write-up sometime this spring.

4. HP: Maximum for 1st level. Future advancement still to be determined, but I'll probably use a fixed method.

5. Gold: Average to start per class, NOT maximum. Also, no PC may begin play with more than 20 gp in pocket, so 'use it or lose it.'

6. Ability scores: 28 Point Buy

7. Algnment: No evil. I'm very skeptical of Chaotic Neutral as well, as I don't want any PCs who are overly difficult for other party members to get along with.

8. Bonus Feat: For a good background and description that reflects some knowledge of relevant setting material (not that I have any doubts with this crew), I will award a bonus 'regional' feat from the CotCT player's guide. Obviously, this will have to wait until the guide is released. I also will allow the bonus feat to come from the Rise of the Runelords players guide, if preferred.

9. Characters will receive 4 bonus skill points to be divided among one or two Craft, Profession, or Perform skills of your choice (which will automatically be considered as class skills). The chosen skills must be consistent with the character's background. 

10. Please try to find an illustration for your character online, and post it with your sheet. I will be using said picture to create a token for use with combat maps.

11. Ideas about combat tactics (for NPCing in combat if needed), thoughts on other PCs (if known), and future advancement leanings, are strongly welcomed.

12. Please crib your character sheets with game rules details for anything not found in the SRD (for easy reference when away from home).

I think that should be it. Give me a holler with any questions.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 14, 2008)

Mal said:
			
		

> 7. Algnment: No evil. *I'm very skeptical of Chaotic Neutral as well*, as I don't want any PCs who are overly difficult for other party members to get along with.



"Arr, by the Fire of the Steps of Darkuun, yer na' b'lik'n m'alignment any more, do ye! Well, I be leav'n in'a huff then! Yar!"


----------



## Rhun (Jan 14, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> 3. Deity/Domains (if relevant): I assume everyone has access to the list of Golarion deities and domains found in the Rise of the Runelords player's guide. If I am mistaken, just let me know, and I'll provide it here. With the exception of Desna, none of the deities have been fleshed out further than those bare bones details. You can choose any of the non-evil deities on that list, but some make more sense than others for an urban-centered game, IMO. As an FYI, I believe Abadar is on the slate for a full write-up sometime this spring.




If you want to check out Hewligan's Pathfinder game, you can witness my young cleric of Sarenae doing his best to flesh out that particular goddess.



			
				Malvoisin said:
			
		

> 5. Gold: Average to start per class, NOT maximum. Also, no PC may begin play with more than 20 gp in pocket, so 'use it or lose it.'




Looks like I'll have to give up Gadeann's chain shirt. Since he uses a non-standard weapon, I assume there will be chances to upgrade it or that you'll perhaps modify the treasure in the adventure to help him out? 



			
				Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Bonus Feat: For a good background and description that reflects some knowledge of relevant setting material (not that I have any doubts with this crew), I will award a bonus 'regional' feat from the CotCT player's guide. Obviously, this will have to wait until the guide is released. I also will allow the bonus feat to come from the Rise of the Runelords players guide, if preferred.




Nice!



			
				Malvoisin said:
			
		

> 9. Characters will receive 4 bonus skill points to be divided among one or two Craft, Profession, or Perform skills of your choice (which will automatically be considered as class skills). The chosen skills must be consistent with the character's background.




I like having things like this to reflect the PC's background.



			
				Malvoisin said:
			
		

> 10. Please try to find an illustration for your character online, and post it with your sheet. I will be using said picture to create a token for use with combat maps.




Already done, though it may not make for a good token.



			
				Malvoisin said:
			
		

> 11. Ideas about combat tactics (for NPCing in combat if needed), thoughts on other PCs (if known), and future advancement leanings, are strongly welcomed.




I'll work on this as the other players post up there concepts.



			
				Malvoisin said:
			
		

> 12. Please crib your character sheets with game rules details for anything not found in the SRD (for easy reference when away from home).




Will do.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 14, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> "Arr, by the Fire of the Steps of Darkuun, yer na' b'lik'n m'alignment any more, do ye! Well, I be leav'n in'a huff then! Yar!"



Mad Col...hence my skepticism.   

j/k, he was an excellent PC, but he was also in the hands of an excellent player. That makes a rather important difference.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 14, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> If you want to check out Hewligan's Pathfinder game, you can witness my young cleric of Sarenae doing his best to flesh out that particular goddess.



Ah, very good. I haven't taken the time to lurk in that particular game. Perhaps I should...



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> Looks like I'll have to give up Gadeann's chain shirt. Since he uses a non-standard weapon, I assume there will be chances to upgrade it or that you'll perhaps modify the treasure in the adventure to help him out?



I'll do my best to not make that a regrettable weapon choice.  Sorry 'bout the chain shirt, though.



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> Already done, though it may not make for a good token.



I feared the same, but I have already created said token, and it turned out well. No worries.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 14, 2008)

Voadam said:
			
		

> 2 Human swashbuckler (CW). A noble Chelaxian from a minor house of Korvosa. Maxed social skills and tumble. This would be a "face" character also trained as a duelist. Could get into politics stuff easily.



I like this one.  

Sounds like we may be melee-heavy. I foresee my cleric not getting to cast much other than healing spells.  :\


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 14, 2008)

Rhun, I've never seen a duskblade in action.  Should be delightful fun.    

Maybe we will "find" (love those euphemisms for steal) a wand of cure light wounds.  Heh.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 14, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> 9. Characters will receive 4 bonus skill points to be divided among one or two Craft, Profession, or Perform skills of your choice (which will automatically be considered as class skills). The chosen skills must be consistent with the character's background.



I put my 4 bonus skill points in Profession (fortune teller).

Really, that should read Profession (scurvy gypsy no-account lay-about prophetess), but, well...that wasn't an option in the PHB.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 14, 2008)

Mal, did you want me to post Girri in full in here?


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 14, 2008)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Mal, did you want me to post Girri in full in here?



Sure, go right ahead!

I'll be creating a Rogue's Gallery which will, of course, be the sheet's permanent home. But for now, go ahead and share your work here with the rest of the class.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 14, 2008)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> I put my 4 bonus skill points in Profession (fortune teller).
> 
> Really, that should read Profession (scurvy gypsy no-account lay-about prophetess), but, well...that wasn't an option in the PHB.



I'm not so sure those points shouldn't have been put in 'Perform: Charlatanism' myself.


----------



## A Passing Maniac (Jan 15, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> With the exception of Desna, none of the deities have been fleshed out further than those bare bones details.




Well, Lamashtu did just get a Desna-level writeup of her own in Pathfinder #5, though as she is a CE deity it is unlikely any PCs will be selecting her as a patron.    Perhaps of more interest is that several of the other deities (I can think of Iomedae, Calistria, and especially Shelyn offhand) have had pieces of information about them revealed by the Pathfinder folks on the Paizo message boards and in their weekly chat, too. I could always dig them up, if you'd like.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 15, 2008)

A Passing Maniac said:
			
		

> Well, Lamashtu did just get a Desna-level writeup of her own in Pathfinder #5, though as she is a CE deity it is unlikely any PCs will be selecting her as a patron.    Perhaps of more interest is that several of the other deities (I can think of Iomedae, Calistria, and especially Shelyn offhand) have had pieces of information about them revealed by the Pathfinder folks on the Paizo message boards and in their weekly chat, too. I could always dig them up, if you'd like.



APM, you're exactly right, a write-up for Lamashtu did just appear. However, I was hoping none of the prospective players for this game would ask to play a devotee of the 'Mother of Monsters,' so I just didn't mention it. 

If you're volunteering to find links to some of the other deity-specific tidbits on Paizo's boards, that's certainly fine with me. Although the role of the primary divine caster has been filled, the information could still be useful or interesting to everyone. Thanks!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 15, 2008)

*Girri* 
_Neutral Human Female Cleric 1_

[sblock=Crunch]
*Age: * 26
*Gender:* Female
*Height:* 5' 10"
*Weight:* 125lb
*Eyes:* Blue
*Hair:* Dark Chocolate
*Skin:* Pale

*STR:* 10 
*DEX:* 14 
*CON:* 10 
*INT:* 14 
*WIS:* 14 
*CHA:* 14 
_28-point buy_

*HP:* 8
*Armor Class:* 15 (10 base + 3 armor + 2 dex)
_- Flat-footed: 13
- Touch: 12_
*Initiative:* +2
*BAB:* +0

*Atttack:*
_- Bladed Scarf +0  (1d6,  19-20/2) ---reach weapon
- Dagger +2 (1d4,  19-20/2) ---thrown_

*Speed:* 30'


*FORT:* +2 (2 base + 0 con)
*REFL:* +2 (0 base + 2 dex)
*WILL:* +4 (2 base +2 wis)

*Abilities: * 
_- Human Bonus Feat
- Human Bonus Skill Points
- Turn Undead
- Domains: Knowledge, Healing
- Divine Spellcasting_

*Feats:*
1st Level
_- Exotic Weapon Proficiency: Bladed Scarf
- Spell Focus (necromancy)
- [DM Bonus] Varisian Tatto (necromancy)_

*Skills:*
_- Diplomacy  +6 (4 ranks, +2 Cha)
- Heal  +5 (3 ranks, +2 Wis)	
- Knowledge (local)  + 6 (4 ranks, +2 Int)	
- Knowledge (nob./roy.)  + 5 (3 ranks, +2 Int)	
- Knowledge (planes)   +3 (1 rank, +2 Int)	
- Knowledge (religion)  + 3 (1 rank, +2 Int)	
- Spellcraft  + 6 (4 ranks, +2 Int)					
- Profession (fortune teller)  + 6 (4 RANKS, +2 Wis)  [DM Gift]_ 

*Languages:*
_- Common
- Varisian
- Thassilonian
- Chelaxian_

*Spells Prepared:*
_- Level 0: TBD
- Level 1: TBD_

*Equipment:*
_- Studded Leather _ 
_- Bladed Scarf_
_- Dagger x 2_
_- Backpack 
- Scarf, pocketed
- Harpy Musk
- Holy Symbol, wooden
- Waterskin 
- Entertainer's outfit _  

Other Goods & Gear
- 

*Weight Carried:* 31 lbs
*Remaining Money:* TBD[/sblock]
*Description*
Girri is attractive, if somewhat hard-looking.  Dark brown hair flows freely and frames strong blue eyes that are both quick and calculating.  Girri dresses to reveal her best physical assets, a flat stomach, shapely legs, and strong shoulders.  Girri makes her living selling fortunes on the street to passers-by; she knows as well as anyone that a comely lass attracts more coin than a homely girl.  Better to be pretty and suffer the winter chill than to be warm and broke.  Girri dresses in layers of colorful scarves, underneath which she sports piecemeal studded leather.  It was hard work stealing all that armor a piece at a time off drunk and wanton men.

*Personality*
Girri has a quick smile and likes a joke as well as anyone but guards herself against those who would try to worm their conniving way past her many outward defenses.   

*Combat*
Girri prefers to stay in the middle of the pack.  She blends in better there and isn't as open to attack from the front or the rear.  Her low AC means and current weakness from the winter and having been sick with Consumption means that Girri is not a front line fighter.  She uses her daggers from a distance, preferring to throw them rather than stab with them.  She uses her bladed scarf as a reach weapon whenever possible.  Girri will heal a comrade who falls in battle, but she may wait until it is safe to do so.  Often this will mean casting sanctuary upon herself before delving into the fray to heal a friend.  Once loyal to those around her, under no circumstances will Girri leave a comrade to die alone.  She. Will. Not. Do. It.  She may hide out of sight and wait for the enemy to leave before going back to get her friend, but she WILL go back and retrieve an injured or dead friend.  Her loyalty may be hard-won but once given it is never retracted.
[sblock=Background]
Born in the haberdasherie district of Korvosa to a Varisian mother of Riddleport descent, Girri learned the ways of the Korvosan streets at an early age: the best pick pocketing is done in the temple district on worship-day morning, it's quicker to steal warm bread from the baker than to knead it by hand, men are fools for women, and trouble comes to those overly finicky about their next bed and meal.  For folk who delight in ill-gotten gain, the chancery of life, and the occasional dabble in the occult, Korvosa is a lay-about's paradise.

Some 26 years ago--by the best estimate of Mother Crone of Bent Trace Futurities--Girri was given over to the Futurities shop by her mother in exchange for the caravan fee back to Riddleport.  Since being fostered as a babe to the stoop-backed Mother Crone, Girri has served as shop dandy.  Sweeping the floor, preparing the old Crone's gruel, polishing the seer's "reliquary" on display in the reading room, hawking for customers--such was Girri's life until last autumn.  By saving the occasional tip dropped by a customer (gone unnoticed by the blind old lady) and honest street thieving, Girri bought her freedom from Mother Crone and, leaving the Futurities shop on Bent Trace, set off for the Korvosan docks hoping to ply the tidbits of fate-telling she'd gleaned over the years.  

Without a roof over her head, the winter got the better of Girri.  Not adverse to a bit of firewater and friendly company, and most nights too poor to afford lodging, Girri took to overnighting during the winter season in several taprooms in the docks district.  Drink, coupled with the chill of the Korvosan winter, laid heavily upon the girl.  When at last she succumbed to Consumption, Girri struggled through the winter by  garbing herself in flimsy silk scarves normally reserved for use by pick pockets and selling herself to dockworkers, sailors, porters, and taproom clientele ifor a place to sleep and a warm meal.  

Weakened by sickness and haggard to the bone by the price of her "freedom," Girri survived her first Korvosan winter without the tutelage of Mother Crone and is determined that next winter she'll not be forced to suffer similar sickness and indignity.  On the lookout for better pockets to pick and better friends, Girri is ripe for opportunity.  And, besides, Pharasma has sent the most unusual dreams of late…[/sblock]


----------



## A Passing Maniac (Jan 15, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> APM, you're exactly right, a write-up for Lamashtu did just appear. However, I was hoping none of the prospective players for this game would ask to play a devotee of the 'Mother of Monsters,' so I just didn't mention it.
> 
> If you're volunteering to find links to some of the other deity-specific tidbits on Paizo's boards, that's certainly fine with me. Although the role of the primary divine caster has been filled, the information could still be useful or interesting to everyone. Thanks!




Sure, why not? Makes me feel like I'm being helpful, even if nothing I post winds up being useful to anyone. 

First off, Mike McArtor provided a *very* in-depth look at Shelyn, though he warns some of it might not wind up being entirely canon, since it has yet to see print. The same goes for all of this information, really. I'll quote the entirety of what Mike, James, and the others have to say about the deities, as well as source the statements.

[sblock=Shelyn]Shelyn 
The Eternal Rose 
Portfolio: beauty, art, love, music 
Domains: Air, Charm, Good, Luck, Protection 
Favored Weapon: Glaive 
Alignment: Neutral Good 
Shelyn (sheh LINN) is the half-sister of Zon-Kuthon (yes, the LE god of envy, pain, darkness, and loss). She started life as a relatively minor deity of beauty, art, and music, but with the destruction of her mother (former goddess of love) she gained the very important portfolio of love and became a somewhat more powerful deity. Shelyn continues to focus on beauty (and the related art and music) and has expanded upon her mother’s relatively narrow view of love to include all forms of the emotion. 

*Beauty* 
Before she became the goddess of love, Shelyn was flighty and shallow. Since discovering the capacity intelligent beings have for loving people and things that lack beauty, she tends to look for beauty in everyone and everything. “Beauty comes from within” is a relatively recent saying she introduced to Golarion, and it’s a philosophy she not only practices herself, but she requires from her clerics. In this way, it’s quite possible for a physically unattractive person to become a cleric of the goddess of beauty. 

Shelyn’s is a unique beauty unparalleled in the multiverse. She is beautiful both without and within (now), and all who see her see in her what they envision as the most perfect beauty (meaning she looks a little bit different to everybody, although everyone agrees that she has eyes that slowly change color). She focuses just as much attention on internal beauty as external, and she is considered also to have the most beautiful personality (which changed greatly when she became goddess of love, such to the point that some wonder if a little of her mother’s personality didn’t meld with hers). Thus, while lesser beauties might inspire jealousy in those who see them, she does not. Nor does she herself feel jealousy when a lesser beauty (i.e., any other) receives attention. She encourages the growth and appreciation of beauty, regardless of its source or admirers, and thus she is never jealous. She surrounds herself with flowers, colorful birds, artworks, and other things of beauty. 

She doesn't use her beauty as a weapon (and she punishes that sort of behavior from her followers) and gently and kindly rejects all potential suitors. Some call her an eternal maiden (or sometimes, The Eternal Maiden), while others claim she is the lover of several gods, goddesses, and lesser beings. The truth, of course, is unknown. (Darker rumors put her in the bed of her half brother, but such whispered rumors never persist for very long, as Zon-Kuthon does not tolerate such things.)

*Art and Music* 
As aspects of her role as goddess of beauty, Shelyn also promotes the creation of art and the composing and performance of music. The art or music need not be particularly well done, just so long as the creator puts in effort. A naturally talented person who doesn’t try but still makes beautiful art is appreciated (but not as much as an ungifted artist who struggles for days but still creates something only mediocre). A naturally talented person who doesn’t try and creates something mediocre is shunned by Shelyn (and by extension, her clergy). Clerics of Shelyn frequently are artists themselves, although those without any talent more often become art critics or collectors. 

Shelyn herself has an extensive collection of artwork (mostly gifts from potential suitors or worshipers, and most of which portray her). She also has a massive collection of violins (she is likely the greatest violinist in the multiverse) and a secret one of glaives (given to her by Zon-Kuthon or his followers as a sort of dark joke). 

*Love* 
As the goddess of love, Shelyn encourages the proliferation of the feeling in all its forms. She is not the goddess of sexuality, lust, or fertility, and makes a very clear distinction between love and sexuality (although she does not in any way discourage erotic love). The few paladins who worship her practice (courtly love, with female paladins attempting to win the attentions of attractive young noblemen (or sometimes, attractive young noblewomen). Shelyn and her clerics treat homosexual love as equal to heterosexual love.

*Shelyn and Zon-Kuthon* 
When they first came into being, so very long ago, their mutual parent forced Zon-Kuthon to swear the Unbreakable Oath (better name pending) to the forces of Law. Zon-Kuthon swore that he would never harm Shelyn, nor would he stand by if others tried to harm her in his presence. In exchange for making the Unbreakable Oath, he received the glaive Whisperer of Souls (which Shelyn later stole from him… see below).

To this day, clerics of Zon-Kuthon not only don’t harm known clerics of Shelyn (doing so results in harsh punishments that don’t end with death) but sometimes actually try to protect such clerics if in danger (earning them rewards from their deity). For their part, clerics of Shelyn return the favor by looking the other way when they meet known clerics or cultists of Zon-Kuthon. (Except, of course, if the clerics or cultists are obviously harming innocents, defacing art, or otherwise being unforgivably bad in front of the clerics of Shelyn.) 

This arrangement might seem like a serious drawback for Zon-Kuthon, as other evil deities might take advantage of it to put him into uncomfortable positions. As it turns out, though, nobody ever really moves against Shelyn or her clergy.

*Relationship with Other Deities* 
All other good and neutral deities (and creatures) like or love her. It’s pretty much that simple. They like talking to her (and occasionally trying to woo her), and they certainly like looking at her. The relatively recently ascended god Cayden Cailean frequently attempts to win her over (and always fails), and has contributed greatly to her art and violin collections.

The evil deities (and most evil creatures) are mostly neutral toward her, although she and Urgathoa frequently argue (and their clergies do tend to get into skirmishes). She and Pharasma tend to have long philosophical debates, which always end when Pharasma points out that beautiful things like flowers grow from dead things (Shelyn has no argument against this). For the most part, evil deities leave Shelyn alone (and by extension, their clergy tend to ignore her clergy). She is not a martial goddess by any stretch and tends to stay as far from battle as possible, thus she has built up no animosity from the evil deities or their followers. She’s mostly just there, and they mostly just ignore her.

To this day, only Rovagug, CE god of wrath, disaster, destruction can resist Shelyn’s charms at all times. He alone opposes her on any long-term basis (but only in that he opposes everything, and she is a thing).

*Whisperer of Souls* 
So how does the goddess of beauty and love get a glaive as her favored weapon? 

Shelyn bears the glaive gifted to her half brother in exchange for him swearing the Unbreakable Oath. The weapon was crafted by the former god of smiths, who fell during the same murderous spree that claimed Shelyn’s mother. When he received it, the weapon corrupted Zon-Kuthon and convinced him to go to war against the other deities. It was during this war that Shelyn lost her mother and became goddess of love.

When created, Whisperer of Souls was given the ability to absorb souls (hence its name) and once it absorbs 100 powerful souls (not just anybody’s soul will do) it will become a god in its own right and bring about an era of murder and death. When Zon-Kuthon received the weapon it held no souls. By the time Shelyn stole Whisperer of Souls it had almost all it needed. In the time since, Shelyn has been able to free most of those souls thanks to the help of Nethys and brave adventurers (a grand quest of goodness must be performed to release a soul). 

Much to the frustration of Whisperer of Souls, it can’t seem to corrupt Shelyn or influence her in any way (earning her the title "the Incorruptible"). Quite the opposite, in fact: when Shelyn first stole the weapon it was a nightmarish and hideous piece of craftsmanship, but in the millennia since, Shelyn has remade it into a beautiful piece of art. It still bears a few ugly bits here and there, but they become less pronounced with each soul she releases.

Anyway, enough background. On to the useful bits! 

Cleric Training: Clerics of Shelyn occasionally (frequently?) begin life as artists or musicians and only later come to serve in her clergy. Those who don’t are taught to perform musically (whether on an instrument or just by singing) and are also taught an artistic skill (usually drawing, but sometimes painting, sculpting, or even acting or other performance arts). Weapon training, which only occurs for about an hour every other day or so, if at all, builds off motions learned from the acolyte’s art or music (paladins frequently practice calligraphy, as the movement of the pen mirrors that of the glaive). 

Quests: Quests for Shelyn usually involve rescuing—whether ancient artworks from destruction or star-crossed lovers from their families (Romeo and Juliet with a happy ending). They also involve the spreading of art and beauty. Finally, sometimes Shelyn sends followers on generic quests that promote goodness so she may free another soul from Whisperer of Souls. 

Temples: As you might imagine, temples to Shelyn are filled with art and constantly (pretty much 24-7) have some kind of music playing within. They tend to be architectural marvels, and architects and builders frequently vie for the honor to build or repair a temple of Shelyn in order to show off their skills. Most settlements have at least a shrine or alter dedicated to Shelyn, but only the largest cities can really afford to house a temple dedicated to just her. 

Rites: Rituals dedicated to Shelyn involve singing, regardless of the skill or tone-deafness of the participants. Only those who play a wind or brass instrument (or a chin-set instrument like a violin) are excused from singing. If a ritual can’t be held at a shrine or temple to Shelyn, it should be held in some place surrounded by beauty (natural or man-made). 

Heralds and Allies: Shelyn’s herald is a ghaele eladrin who has served her since she was merely the goddess of beauty, art, and music. When Shelyn became NG so too did her herald. Her allies include bronze dragons and some other critters (that I’m sure we’ll have to make up eventually).
- Mike McArtor (http://paizo.com/paizo/messageboards/pathfinder/runelords/archives/godsOfPathfinder&page=5#227563)[/sblock]

The other gods get much less attention, however. Of particular interest to CB might be a description of Pharasma's role as death goddess:

[sblock=Pharasma]Pharasma does have a cathedral in Korvosa, so there'll be a little bit more coming out about her during Curse of the Crimson Throne.

She's also the goddess who judges all of the dead souls. If you die, your soul goes to Pharasma's Boneyard in the outer planes, which sits atop an impossibly tall spire that pierces the Astral Plane from the Outer Planes. Atop the spire is an immense graveyard, at the center of which is Pharasma's palace, where she sits on her throne and judges each of the dead souls that pass before her; there's an endless line of them winding out of her throne room through the surrounding graveyard. In many ways, the Boneyard is like purgatory; a place for you to come to terms with your death (or in some cases attempt to escape).

When a soul is judged, it gets sent on to heaven or hell or wherever it's supposed to go. Those who worship Pharasma and do so well get to join her staff in her palace in death. Those who worship her poorly or for whatever reason mess something up (such as some, but not all heretics and blasphemers) get buried in the Boneyard itself. Which is not a pleasant fate. Agnostics and athiests do NOT get buried here, but I'm not really sure what happens to them in Golarion. They might not end up going to the Boneyard at all, but in my homebrew world the agnostic is judged by Pharasma against his own nature; if he wasn't true to his own nature he goes in the graveyard, but if he was, his spirit gets reincarnated into the Material Plane. Athiests don't go to the Boneyard at all; they just become free-roaming spirits who either transcend death into new forms of existence after wandering for a LONG time, or they get corrupted and captured and turned into larvae by demon lords and archdevils if they were jerks in life.

AND: Overlooking all of Pharasma's Boneyard is another, lesser god. This is Groetus, the god of the End Times, a sentient and cruel moonlet that looks down upon the Boneyard and waits for the last living soul to die. When Pharasma judges the last soul after the last living body dies on the Material Plane, Groetus descends to the Boneyard to DO SOMETHING to it and Pharasma before he moves on to the Material Plane to "clean up" and pack the dust away for another reality. No one really knows WHAT Groetus is going to do once the last soul is judged, but it's generally accepted that it's not going to be a happy time.

Of course, Pharasma's also the goddess of birth and prophecy and fate. What I posted above is mostly just concerned with her role as the goddess of death.

I'm pretty sure that Pharasma can exist in multiple places at the same time...
- James Jacobs (http://paizo.com/paizo/messageboards/pathfinder/general/moreInfoOnDeities&page=1#380427)[/sblock]

And the bits about the other deities, starting with some work-in-progress information on Iomedae...

[sblock=Iomedae]Iomedae 
TITLE 
Goddess of valor, rulership, justice, and honor 
Alignment: LG 
Domains: Glory, Good, Law, Sun, War 
Favored Weapon: Longsword 
Centers of Worship: Andoran, Cheliax, Crusade Land, Galt 
Nationality: Chelaxian 

Iomedae is a deified patron saint of Aroden and has absorbed many of his followers. The strongest of her zealots flock to Crusade Land to join the crusades against the fiends inhabiting the Demon Wastes. Her holy text is the eleven “Acts of Iomedae” (or simply, “The Acts”), miracles performed in ancient times by Iomedae throughout Avistan and Garund as demonstrations of the power of Aroden, her patron. 
Number three through the Test of the Starstone. Successor to a demigoddess called Escalin, who formerly served Aroden in a similar capacity before being tortured, broken, and presumably killed by the Whispering Tyrant. 
Published Sources: PFPG, Pathfinder #1 (Journal) [/sblock]

And, related to Iomedae, information about the deceased Aroden and Azlant:

[sblock=Aroden]Aroden 
THE LAST AZLANT, LAST OF THE FIRST HUMANS 
God of human culture, innovation, and history 
Alignment: LN 
Domains: 
Favored Weapon: Longsword 
Centers of Worship: Absalom, Cheliax, Taldor, etc. 
Nationality: Azlanti 

Some five thousand years after the destruction of Azlant, its last true son—the immortal hero Aroden—raised the Starstone from the depths of the Inner Sea, installing it in Absalom and becoming a living god. In time Aroden became the patron deity of Taldor, a nation rife with Azlanti blood and hungry for conquest. As Taldor’s influence spread, so too did the reach of Aroden’s proud religion. By the time the empire’s periphery reached the western frontier of Cheliax 700 years ago, Taldor itself had grown decadent and effete. Aroden’s chief clergy decamped from the Taldorian capital of Oppara to the capital of Cheliax, which soon thereafter declared itself independent from Taldor’s corrupt reach. 
Two centuries later, the most zealous followers of Aroden fled the Chelish heartlands for missionary work on the nascent empire’s increasing borders or, increasingly, to the demon-haunted crusadelands of the distant north. A century ago, for reasons still poorly understood, Aroden died, leaving his followers adrift and bereft of miraculous ability. This collapse eventually led to the downfall of Cheliax and the seizure of that nation by forces in league with diabolism. Much of Aroden’s cult has turned to his divine patron saint, the missionary heroine Iomedae, but the full repercussions of the death of the Last Azlant have yet to be felt. 
Published Sources: Pathfinder #1 (Journal) [/sblock]

[sblock=Azlant]Azlant: The Shattered Empire. Highly advanced human nation, the first to rise to power over primitive man, and the most successful to date in terms of culture, the sciences, and arcane arts. These were the gifts of the aboleths, squamous beings from the depths of outer space who came to Golarion deep in its prehistory.

Prideful and vain, the aboleths manipulated their prized civilization for millennia, until their manipulations bred their own arrogance into their playthings, with inevitable consequences. The Azlanti humans revolted, forcing the aboleths to cancel their grand experiment in an unimaginable magical catastrophe. In a matter of hours, the entire island continent was shattered and sunk to the bottom of the sea, leaving a maze of mountain peaks and shattered cliffsides to dominate the sea where once a mighty continent had stood.

Of the Azlanti, few survived. A lost colony thrived for a time in South Arcadia, but was eventually swallowed by petty rivalry and the jungle itself. Where the Azlanti settled they bred with the primitive human population of Golarion’s surviving continents, notably in the region now known as Taldor in eastern Avistan.

The sea-elves of the Mordant Spire are the most commonly encountered explorers here, but they do not necessarily have the best interests of foreign explorers in mind.[/sblock]

...all of which can be found in Erik Mona's post in this thread. And now, getting back to the other deities...

[sblock=Irori]In the current draft of the Pathfinder Chronicles Gazetteer, which will feature a few paragraphs on Irori, Irori's adherents follow a strict mental and physical regimen, and are considered a dangerous cult by many outsiders. Psionics is a natural evolution from this, as are powers derived from ki (such as many monk abilities).

Incidentally, Irori is known by the faithful as the Master of Masters.
- Erik Mona (http://paizo.com/paizo/messageboards/pathfinder/general/whatDoWeKnowAboutIrori)[/sblock]

[sblock=Nethys]Alas, Nethys is one of the few deities that we haven't really done much at all with, and he's not one from my campaign world (which has three different gods of magic).

BUT!

I can say that Nethys does view magical research and item creation as important and worthy of pursuit for his faithful. He's also more schizo about his Destruction and Protection aspects, although most of his priests choose one and ignore the other. His faith is somewhat split among different callings, I suspect, but there's not much actual conflict among these faiths.
- James Jacobs (http://paizo.com/paizo/messageboards/pathfinder/general/moreInfoOnDeities)[/sblock]

[sblock=Calistria]Calistria is the goddess of revenge and lust. Calistria details... hmmmm... Well, for starters, her "ethnicity" is Elf. She's not necessarilly just an elf goddess, but she's elf looking Calistria's holy animal is the wasp. Yellow and Black are her holy colors. Wasps, of course, being the animals that LOOK like bees, and LOOK like theyre on the flower pollenating it and maknig honey, but they in fact sting and eat meat and lay eggs in your paralized body for their young to grow in. But they DO look very pretty and graceful...

Merisiel worships Calistria. Calistria has several faiths who worship her, and those faiths do NOT get along with each other. Her main three break down along the good, neutral, and evil categories. All are Chaotic. Calistria will certainly be getting a Core Beliefs style writeup at some point during Second Darkness, in any event. Not sure who the other deity will be yet.
- James Jacobs, in the Pathfinder IRC chat (quoted here: http://paizo.com/paizo/messageboards/pathfinder/general/pathfinder&page=4#334375)[/sblock]

[sblock=Gorum]Gorum's basic story is, "What if Crom [Conan's god of choice] found a suit of full plate?"

Gorum is a heavily armored berserker type warmonger. He's called the Lord in Iron, not just because he himself wears iron armor, but because he is present in every sword and axe and mace and other iron weapon used by his faithful. When they speak of the Lord in Iron... it's often unclear if they're referring to Gorum or their weapons.

Somewhere in Golarion is a small island in a chain of volcanic islands; on this island is the Theocracy of the Fist, a pretty hard-core group of Gorum worshipers.

He's worshiped by mercenaries and barbarians all across the world, though. Whereas Torag is the god of the tactical side of war, and Sarenrae's the goddess of the necessity of war as a last resort, Gorum is the god of the excitement and adrenaline and flat-out brutality of war.
- James Jacobs (http://paizo.com/paizo/messageboards/pathfinder/general/moreInfoOnDeities)[/sblock]

The Paizo blog also has a post that contains a list of the gods' holy symbols, from September 7th, which I'll just link.

Took a while to dig all that up. There's probably some snippets about the other gods out there, too, but unfortunately I have to leave town for a while, in... about five minutes ago, actually... and won't have access to the Internet for several days, at least, so I thought I'd post what I did manage to collect.

Here's hoping it comes in handy to somebody!


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 15, 2008)

Maniac, that's some great work there, and much appreciated!

Thank you very much.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 15, 2008)

Rhun, I just had a look over Gadeann's skills, and it looks to me that you assigned one too many skill points (21, not counting the bonus for Perform).


----------



## Rhun (Jan 15, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Rhun, I just had a look over Gadeann's skills, and it looks to me that you assigned one too many skill points (21, not counting the bonus for Perform).




If that is the worst mistake I made, I'm doing pretty good! LOL. Fixed.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 15, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> If that is the worst mistake I made, I'm doing pretty good! LOL. Fixed.



Indeed. I know that's not necessarily Gadeann's final draft, but so far he looks well constructed.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 15, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Indeed. I know that's not necessarily Gadeann's final draft, but so far he looks well constructed.





Right. I need to add to personality and develop his background. I figure he was to be brought up as a storyteller within the tribe (for some reason, the Shoanti strike me as the type to have an elaborate verbal history as opposed to a written history), but became exiled for some reason that I need to think up.

Mechanics will probably remain as is, though. It should be interesting to play a Duskblade with a reach weapon.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 16, 2008)

A Passing Maniac said:
			
		

> Sure, why not? Makes me feel like I'm being helpful, even if nothing I post winds up being useful to anyone.



Not so.  It was useful to me.

For anyone who cares, I will not at all be put out if we end up with a second cleric.  If there are multiple front-line melee types in the party, then we may want another cleric.  And, besides, I think I have left several cleric archetypes open for the grabbing if anyone is interested.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 17, 2008)

Voadam, Legildur,

Any new thoughts on potential characters for this game? Just thought I'd bump the thread, and see what you guys are up to.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 17, 2008)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> For anyone who cares, I will not at all be put out if we end up with a second cleric.  If there are multiple front-line melee types in the party, then we may want another cleric.  And, besides, I think I have left several cleric archetypes open for the grabbing if anyone is interested.




You can never go wrong with multiple clerics. We've got two in the Pathfinder game I'm in, and it seems to give us a little more "endurance." The ability to push on a bit further can definitely be nice.

I plan on better developing my PC's background and personality this weekend. This has kind of been a busy week for me.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 17, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> You can never go wrong with multiple clerics. We've got two in the Pathfinder game I'm in, and it seems to give us a little more "endurance." The ability to push on a bit further can definitely be nice.
> 
> I plan on better developing my PC's background and personality this weekend. This has kind of been a busy week for me.



That's fine, Rhun. Obviously, there is no great hurry...but it will be interesting to see what you come up with. I'm eager to learn why Gadeann was exiled from his tribe.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey all, I found a couple more interesting tidbits about Korvosa in the latest issue of Pathfinder. I thought I'd share them with everyone...might be a role-playing idea here or there.

[sblock=Castle Korvosa]*Castle Korvosa*

Built atop a massive flat-topped pyramid, the citadel of Castle Korvosa rises to almost twice the pyramid’s height to make it by far the tallest structure in Korvosa. The pyramid once served as a vital strategic and religious site for the native Shoanti. When the Chelish settlers moved onto the mainland from Endrin Isle (the island on which Old Korvosa stands), it took them nearly fifteen years to finally and decisively expel the Shoanti from the pyramid. After that time, the people of Korvosa built the first citadel walls atop the pyramid and gained control of Korvosa Peninsula in the process. Over time, many different leaders have added to the citadel, building up from the top of the pyramid in a variety of styles and for an assortment of reasons. The castle’s South Tower, the most recently completed and tallest addition, looms over the rest of the citadel and the city. Its claw-like tip scrapes the sky at nearly 600 feet above the base of the pyramid.[/sblock]
[sblock=Korvosan Slang]*Speaking Korvosan*

The people of Korvosa universally speak Chelaxian but have, over time, created their own slang and terminology unique to the city. These are some of the terms one might hear while passing through the city.

*Arbiter:* Korvosan judge. Arbiters wield a great deal of judicial power in the city.

*Chel:* While in most of the world this word is considered a mildly inappropriate term for someone of Chelish descent, in Korvosa it has evolved into a vicious ethnic slur.

*Copper Pinch:* Korvosan copper piece. Usually referred to simply as a “pinch” (plural and singular). Among children, calling multiple copper coins “pinches” often elicits playful tweaks on the arm or backside.

*Gater:* Someone who lives in Northgate.

*Gold Sail:* Korvosan gold piece. Always called by its full name to differentiate it from the similar term “sail” (see below).

*Moth:* A full-blooded Varisian.

*Pincher:* A very poor person who scrapes by on only a few copper pieces a month.

*Platinum Crown:* Korvosan platinum piece. Often referred to as simply a “crown.”

*Sail:* A ship.

*Shingles:* The rooftop highways and temporary residences above the city.

*Silver Shield:* Korvosan silver piece. Frequently called by its full name to differentiate it from the shields used for protection.

*Vaults:* Any underground opening beneath Korvosa.[/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 17, 2008)

I like the slang and will definitely be using it for my PC, seeing as how she's 1.) a Korvosan native, 2.) full-blooded Varisian and 3.) a "pincher" herself.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 17, 2008)

The castle description, however, I found a little over the top even for a fantasy RPG.  600 feet of elevation is a bit stupid, IMO.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 18, 2008)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> The castle description, however, I found a little over the top even for a fantasy RPG.  600 feet of elevation is a bit stupid, IMO.



Hmm...I hadn't really thought about it until you mentioned it. But yes, that is ridiculously tall.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 18, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Voadam, Legildur,
> 
> Any new thoughts on potential characters for this game? Just thought I'd bump the thread, and see what you guys are up to.




I'm going with the noble Chelaxian swashbuckler concept.
I'll max out social skills and tumble, but there is a bit of a MAD issue with the build. I had to rejigger him a bit when I remembered that power attack requires a 13 str. I don't expect him to be a mechanical powerhouse but he should be fun to play with an urban plot.

Orman Stahl
Human Swashbuckler 1
Chelaxian, CG follower of the goddess of art and beauty
Str 14
Dex 16
Con 14
Int 12
Wis 8
Cha 10
HP 12
AC 16 (+2 armor, +1 shield, +3 dex) T 13, FF 13
BAB +1 Grapple +3
Init +3
F +4, R +4, W +1
Rapier +3 melee d6+3 18-20 (all power attack, all the time)
Feats: City Born(B), Iron Will, Power Attack, Weapon Finesse(B), 
Skills:
Bluff +4
Craft Haiku +3
Diplomacy +4
Intimidate +2
Knowledge Local +3
Knowledge Nobility +3
Tumble +7
TBD (sense motive or intimidate or swim).

Rapier
Buckler
Leather armor


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 18, 2008)

Voadam, looks like you've got a good start there. It's good to have your PC's direction nailed down.

With a cleric, knight, duskblade, and swashbuckler accounted for, that should give the other players a basis for creating their own characters.

Legildur, you're up next! What have you got cooking?


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 18, 2008)

Also, I wanted to mention that although all the PC concepts are human so far, we've got the gamut of subraces (Varisian, Shoanti, Chelaxian) covered. I like the role-playing possibilities!


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi all,

The final cover images for the CotCT player's guide and Pathfinder #7 have been posted on Paizo's website. I thought I'd share.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 19, 2008)

Ooooh, _red_!


----------



## kinem (Jan 22, 2008)

So are there going to be other slots open?  It's high time to either open recruiting or close it.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 22, 2008)

I think Malvoisin may be waiting until February 1st or even later to toss up a recruitment thread.  He'd earlier mentioned adding a possible 1-2 players.  

The issue of Pathfinder itself isn't slated to appear until March, at least according to paizo's product information.   Here's a link to the product release info:  Curse of the Crimson Throne 

Malvoisin can attest to his intention better than I can, though.


----------



## Legildur (Jan 22, 2008)

(sorry, got distracted).

I'd be happy to have a crack at a wizard or sorcerer. Any indications about what might be a better fit for this sort of campagn? I'd have thought Wizard - maybe even a diviner...


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 22, 2008)

kinem said:
			
		

> So are there going to be other slots open?  It's high time to either open recruiting or close it.



kinem, the information Canadienne Bacon provided above is pretty much right on the money.

As of right now, things are still in the really early goings, just because we're still waiting for the adventure and the player's guide to be released. Initially, Paizo's website had said they were due for a February release, but that was recently changed to say March, 2008. I'm actually still (stubbornly) holding out hope that, as a subscriber, I may get access to PDF versions of the materials by sometime late in February, so I'm not changing the title of this thread...yet. 

As for recruiting, it looks like we've already got a roster of Canadienne Bacon, Rhun, Voadam, stonegod, and Legildur. With my desire to cap the party size at 6 PCs, that leaves room for only one more. The reason I haven't yet opened recruiting for that sixth spot, is because I want to have the other five PCs nailed down (at least conceptually) first. Once that's done, I can ask prospective sixth players to offer up character concepts, and make my selection based on how well I think the offered concepts will balance with the other five PCs. I'm hoping we'll be at that point by about February 1st. When recruting does happen, it will probably be in a brand new thread, but I'll also announce it here.

Hope that clears everything up!


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 22, 2008)

Legildur said:
			
		

> (sorry, got distracted).
> 
> I'd be happy to have a crack at a wizard or sorcerer. Any indications about what might be a better fit for this sort of campagn? I'd have thought Wizard - maybe even a diviner...



It's quite alright, sir, I knew you'd find your way back here eventually! 

Considering the urban nature of the campaign, it seems likely that the party will have some sort of base of operations which would make it relatively easy to hole up and memorize spells. So, I would think the advantage would go to wizard over sorcerer for the larger repertoire of available spells. In fact, I could see a Diviner as being a pretty cool asset for this group, if that's what you'd like to go with. But, any type of wizard (generalist or specialist) would be excellent, with Rhun's duskblade available to supplement with some arcane magic of his own.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 23, 2008)

Here's the cover to Pathfinder #8, which contains part two of Curse of the Crimson Throne...entitled, 'Seven Days to the Grave.'


----------



## FreeXenon (Jan 23, 2008)

I am still around , interested, and carefully watching this thread. =)


----------



## Voadam (Jan 23, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Here's the cover to Pathfinder #8, which contains part two of Curse of the Crimson Throne...entitled, 'Seven Days to the Grave.'




Ninja wights!


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 23, 2008)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I am still around , interested, and carefully watching this thread. =)



Cool, FX! Hang tight for February 1st (-ish), and be ready with a character concept.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 23, 2008)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Ninja wights!



Looks like, doesn't it? Exciting!


----------



## Rhun (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey Mal,

Just an FYI...it will be this weekend before I can get my character fleshed out for you. Been super busy this week. But rest assured, I'll get it done.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 24, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Hey Mal,
> 
> Just an FYI...it will be this weekend before I can get my character fleshed out for you. Been super busy this week. But rest assured, I'll get it done.



No prob, Rhun. Take 'er easy, you've got plenty of time.


----------



## Jack of Tales (Jan 24, 2008)

I'd like to play this if you'll have me. I'm new to these boards but have plenty of D&D and roleplaying experience under my belt.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 24, 2008)

Jack of Tales said:
			
		

> I'd like to play this if you'll have me. I'm new to these boards but have plenty of D&D and roleplaying experience under my belt.



Wecome to the boards, Jack!

Please keep a close eye on this thread, if you're interested in this game. When the time comes to announce recruiting for last open spot in the game, I'll post a link here. Then, you'll get your chance to submit a character idea.


----------



## Jack of Tales (Jan 24, 2008)

Awesome. I'll bookmark it and check once a day.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 28, 2008)

Alright, gang.  I'm outta here as of early Monday morning.  The movers come manana to pack us out.  I'll have internet via our iPhone but this site loads crazy slow so this PbP is the only thing I plan to keep up with, and that will be only sporadically.  If I'm incommunicado for the next ten days, it's cause I got too busy with the move to bother with EN World.  After we get stateside, I imagine things'll calm down enough to where I can post a bit here and there.  I'm here for this game for the long haul, even if right now my communication is spotty.

You all have a good time with recruiting and I'll catch up with you later.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 28, 2008)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Alright, gang.  I'm outta here as of early Monday morning.  The movers come manana to pack us out.  I'll have internet via our iPhone but this site loads crazy slow so this PbP is the only thing I plan to keep up with, and that will be only sporadically.  If I'm incommunicado for the next ten days, it's cause I got too busy with the move to bother with EN World.  After we get stateside, I imagine things'll calm down enough to where I can post a bit here and there.  I'm here for this game for the long haul, even if right now my communication is spotty.
> 
> You all have a good time with recruiting and I'll catch up with you later.



CB, I hope your move is safe and easy as you bid farewell to the Aloha State! 

We'll catch you on the flip side!


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 28, 2008)

Legildur,

Any more thoughts on your PC for this game? I'd like to get your character nailed down a little more firmly by the end of this week, so we can know 5/6ths of the party's composition (at least conceptually...we won't need a full character sheet until later in February).


----------



## Jack of Tales (Jan 28, 2008)

Can I still join up with this game? If so what are the other players playing as, I like to work around what niche isn't filled.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 28, 2008)

Jack of Tales said:
			
		

> Can I still join up with this game? If so what are the other players playing as, I like to work around what niche isn't filled.



Jack, the situation right now is that 5 of 6 spots for this game have been filled. Sometime in the near future (probably by the end of this week), I will officially open up recruiting for the sixth spot. At that time, I'll try to give a breakdown of each of the other five characters, so that prospective players can submit a character concept that will mesh well with the others. I'd present it now, but there is still one character who hasn't yet been firmly established.

When recruiting opens for that sixth slot, I'll start a new thread, and link to it from here.

Thanks!


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 28, 2008)

I thought I'd mention that I have received my PDF copy of Pathfinder #6 (late last week, actually) which contains a nice, 4-page preview of the Curse of the Crimson Throne adventure path. Obviously, all of you definite and prospective players out there should avoid said preview, if opportunity and temptation should strike.

Avoid it..._like the plague_...as it were.   

Heh...we're in for some fun, that's all I'm sayin.'


----------



## Rhun (Jan 28, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Heh...we're in for some fun, that's all I'm sayin.'




What more can we ask for?


----------



## Legildur (Jan 28, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Legildur,
> 
> Any more thoughts on your PC for this game? I'd like to get your character nailed down a little more firmly by the end of this week, so we can know 5/6ths of the party's composition (at least conceptually...we won't need a full character sheet until later in February).



I haven't read the background material on the site yet, but for a city-based operation I'd be keen to give a Diviner Wizard a crack - not necessarily a specialist (something to consider) and probably human (but not sure which sub-race).


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 28, 2008)

Legildur said:
			
		

> I haven't read the background material on the site yet, but for a city-based operation I'd be keen to give a Diviner Wizard a crack - not necessarily a specialist (something to consider) and probably human (but not sure which sub-race).



That sounds fine!

The rest of the details can be worked out later, but that gives enough information that candidates for the sixth slot in the game can avoid stepping on your PC's toes.

There really isn't much on Paizo's site as far as background material for the campaign. Well, actually, there are tidbits here and there, but nothing really consolidated and organized. I suppose they're saving that for the player's guide...which isn't available yet. But rest assured, as soon as it *is* available, I'll be raising a ruckus about it right here to get you all pointed in the right direction.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 30, 2008)

Just as an FYI to everyone watching this thread, I will open the recruiting thread for the sixth spot in this game on Monday, February 4th, and close it on Friday the 8th.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 30, 2008)

And I know that I'm still behind on developing my background, but I've just been swamped at work. I'll get 'er done, though.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 31, 2008)

Just an FYI, I got Villains Reborn recently, the 3.5 pdf of Bastion Press' 3.0 Villains book written by James Jacobs. Interesting entry on Sandpoint, the location from the 1st RotRL player guide.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 31, 2008)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Just an FYI, I got Villains Reborn recently, the 3.5 pdf of Bastion Press' 3.0 Villains book written by James Jacobs. Interesting entry on Sandpoint, the location from the 1st RotRL player guide.



That's good to know. I might just have to take a look...


----------



## Malvoisin (Jan 31, 2008)

Paizo's blog today has a neat blurb from the Guide to Korvosa, which just adds another little tidbit of flavor to the city which this campaign will call home. I thought I'd share...



			
				Mike McArtor on the Paizo Blog said:
			
		

> The Guide to Korvosa details Varisia's unofficial capital, a militaristic city tolerant of fiends but ever strict in its applications of law and punishment (especially the punishment). Three military branches protect the city from external and internal threats: the peacekeeping Korvosan Guard, the hard-hearted Hellknights of the Order of the Nail, and the elite hippogriff riders of the Sable Company. Here is just a taste of what the beloved marines of the Sable Company are all about.
> 
> *Sable Company*
> First by tradition, and later by an addendum to the city's charter, the Sable Company does not answer to the leader of Korvosa, regardless of the leader's title. Instead, the commandant of the Sable Company reports directly to the Seneschal of Castle Korvosa.
> Commandant Marcus Thalassinus Endrin leads his hippogriff-mounted marines in defense of the skies and waters of Korvosa. Shipboard raids and airborne threats fall under the jurisdiction of the black-clad Sable Company, and its members offer aerial and amphibious support to Korvosan Guard operations. The Sable Company works closely with the Korvosan Guard and relies on its ties with that group to coordinate efforts with the Hellknights and Acadamae (neither of which the Sable Company gets along with).


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey stonegod, with the recruiting thread for the last spot(s) in this game set to open next Monday, I just thought I'd let you know (as if it weren't already obvious) that I'm moving forward under the presumption (based on your prior equivocation) that you do want to play in this game as Coldan.

If you're interested in refuting my assumption, now would be a good time to let me know, so I can recruit for two spots, rather than one.

But I hope you'll play. 

And, in case you're still possibly on the fence, here's a link to an image that I 'borrowed' from someone on the Paizo messageboards. Surely, this will be an inspiration to us all!


----------



## Scotley (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey Malvoisin, glad to see you giving it another go. I'm sure you'll run a great game and I've gamed with just about every one of your potential players. You have a really good group. I've sworn off adding any new games to focus on DMing or I'd give this a try. I'm really in way too many games right now as you'll see if you check my sig. or I'd be happy to join. Just wanted to drop in and wish you the best.


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 1, 2008)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Hey Malvoisin, glad to see you giving it another go. I'm sure you'll run a great game and I've gamed with just about every one of your potential players. You have a really good group. I've sworn off adding any new games to focus on DMing or I'd give this a try. I'm really in way too many games right now as you'll see if you check my sig. or I'd be happy to join. Just wanted to drop in and wish you the best.



Thanks, Scotley! You're a class act all the way, sir, and your kind words mean a lot to me. 

I should also add that I share your high opinion of the players I've got lined up for this. I feel very fortunate to have this group of players, and I'm going to do my very darndest to not let them down.


----------



## FreeXenon (Feb 1, 2008)

It looks like there is going to be a lot of stiff competition for that last coveted spot in your game.   

Ggrrrr!!!


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 1, 2008)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> It looks like there is going to be a lot of stiff competition for that last coveted spot in your game.
> 
> Ggrrrr!!!



Bring your 'A' game, FX!


----------



## stonegod (Feb 1, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Hey stonegod, with the recruiting thread for the last spot(s) in this game set to open next Monday, I just thought I'd let you know (as if it weren't already obvious) that I'm moving forward under the presumption (based on your prior equivocation) that you do want to play in this game as Coldan.
> 
> If you're interested in refuting my assumption, now would be a good time to let me know, so I can recruit for two spots, rather than one.



After consulting with my family, my colleagues, and the Space Pope, I am proud to announce today my candidacy for the Pres... wait, wrong speech.

I'll give Coldan another go; I like the messed up bugger. Though, for now, I'm not planning him past 3rd level. Lets take this one module at a time.


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 1, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> After consulting with my family, my colleagues, and the Space Pope, I am proud to announce today my candidacy for the Pres... wait, wrong speech.
> 
> I'll give Coldan another go; I like the messed up bugger. Though, for now, I'm not planning him past 3rd level. Lets take this one module at a time.



SO good to hear! 

Thanks, this lets me get my ducks in a row as I prepare for Monday's recruiting thread.

As an aside, I should mention that if we do complete 'Edge of Anarchy' the PCs should advance to level 4.   

Still, that would take a while, and you're right...let's not get ahead of ourselves.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 4, 2008)

Howdy- just checkup' in. Good to see stonegod on board. Gotta run--husband is making fun of me for using my iPhone to check a d&d website during the superbowl.

But may I just say that Indiana is a cold, cold place. Brrrr!


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 4, 2008)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Howdy- just checkup' in. Good to see stonegod on board. Gotta run--husband is making fun of me for using my iPhone to check a d&d website during the superbowl.
> 
> But may I just say that Indiana is a cold, cold place. Brrrr!



What, Indiana in February's a little bit chillier than Hawaii? You don't say! 

Seriously though, it's nice to hear from you, CB. Glad you made the trip safely.


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 4, 2008)

Okay, folks...as promised, the recruiting thread for the sixth and final spot in this game has just gone live. Head on over there, if you're still interested in this one.

To the five players who are already on board, it's very important to me that the sixth player fits well with the rest of the group. To that end, I'm quite interested in your thoughts and opinions about the concepts as they come in. Please feel free to post your thoughts on either thread. Alternatively, if you feel like having a more private discussion, I can be e-mailed at:

nrfc49 (at) hotmail (dot) com

Thanks!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't see Erekose as stepping on my toes with regard to the beguiled concept he tossed up.  Corrine and Girri could easily know one another, both of 'em being fortune teller charlatans and all.

Still, what class is the group short on?  Wizard? Rogue?


----------



## Voadam (Feb 5, 2008)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> I don't see Erekose as stepping on my toes with regard to the beguiled concept he tossed up.  Corrine and Girri could easily know one another, both of 'em being fortune teller charlatans and all.
> 
> Still, what class is the group short on?  Wizard? Rogue?




We've got

Canadienne Bacon as Girri, a Human (Varisian) Cleric of Pharasma
Rhun as Gadeann Fayne, a Human (Shoanti) Duskblade 
Voadam as an unnamed Human (Chelaxian) Swahbuckler
stonegod as Coldan Ciandra, a Human Knight (former Hellknight)
Legildur as an unnamed Human Wizard (Diviner specialist)

So we have our wizard (Legildur), our cleric (CB), our tanks (Stonegod, Rhun), our face (Voadam),

Niches for scout/trapspringer as well as missile expert or 2nd healer would complement well IMO.


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 6, 2008)

Voadam said:
			
		

> We've got
> 
> Canadienne Bacon as Girri, a Human (Varisian) Cleric of Pharasma
> Rhun as Gadeann Fayne, a Human (Shoanti) Duskblade
> ...



Thanks, Voadam. I couldn't have said it any better myself!


----------



## stonegod (Feb 6, 2008)

Moved.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm waiting for the Khorvosa PG before developing my swashbuckler further.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 6, 2008)

Voadam said:
			
		

> I'm waiting for the Khorvosa PG before developing my swashbuckler further.



Ditto. Coldan may be an ex-member of one of the other military groups as appropriate, etc.


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 6, 2008)

Absolutely, I realized from the get-go that we wouldn't be able to complete character sheets (backgrounds, especially) until the Player's Guide gets released. That's why I haven't been brow-beating everyone about finishing them. 

Fact is, there is some new information on Paizo's blog (well, a few days old now) regarding a common antagonist who serves as the adventure's hook for bringing the party together. I was going to wait until the full roster of players is set to bring it up, but if any of you feel like heading over there early to check it out, be my guest! I presume this idea will also be fleshed out in further detail by the PG.


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey all, I went ahead and created a Rogue's Gallery, so if you want to subscribe now, and maybe drop a character sheet (or placeholder) over there, go right ahead.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 7, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Hey all, I went ahead and created a Rogue's Gallery, so if you want to subscribe now, and maybe drop a character sheet (or placeholder) over there, go right ahead.





Cool.


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey, Coldan is the Dark Knight!

Who wants to be the Boy Wonder?


----------



## stonegod (Feb 7, 2008)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Hey, Coldan is the Dark Knight!
> 
> Who wants to be the Boy Wonder?



None of that!


----------



## stonegod (Feb 8, 2008)

Just a ping to those that showed interest, Mal's got a recruitment thread going over there. FYI.


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 12, 2008)

All, please join me in congratulating EvolutionKB, who will be our sixth player in the role of Karastro the warlock.   

At this time, I'd like to go ahead and retire this thread, as I have created a brand new OOC thread for the game. Let's head on over and get cranking up to kick this thing off right.

See you there!


----------

